# SHBrowseForFolder - Startfolder angeben



## Coalminer (24. März 2005)

Ich verwende folgenden Code:


```
void CDeveloperDlg::OnButtChoosproj() 
{
	
	BROWSEINFO bi;									//watch msdn.microsoft.com Inforamtion aboute BROWSEINFO-Structure
  	
	LPITEMIDLIST pidl;								//takes Returnvalue of SHBrowseForFolder(&bi) as Pointer to Identifierlist
	char displayname[MAX_PATH];						//takes extracted PathName as String 
  
  	bi.hwndOwner      = GetSafeHwnd();					
  	bi.pidlRoot       = NULL; 
  	bi.pszDisplayName = displayname;  
  	bi.lpszTitle      = NULL; 
  	bi.ulFlags        = BIF_RETURNONLYFSDIRS;
  	bi.lpfn           = NULL;           
  	bi.lParam         = 0;    
  	bi.iImage         = 0;    
  	pidl = SHBrowseForFolder(&bi);					//Returns NULL if User cancles 
  
  	if (pidl) {                                   
  	   SHGetPathFromIDList(pidl, displayname); 
	   m_sProjPath = ("%s",displayname);
	   UpdateData(FALSE);

	   LPMALLOC    lpMalloc;						//free Memory
	   SHGetMalloc( &lpMalloc );
	   lpMalloc->Free( pidl );
  	} 	

}
```

Problem:
Die Ordnerauswahl beginnt immer mit dem Desktop-Ordner
Ich möchte aber einen anderen Ordner noch vor dem Aufruf der Funktion vorgeben.

Die msdn sagt:


> pidlRoot
> Pointer to an item identifier list (PIDL) specifying the location of the root folder from which to start browsing. Only the specified folder and any subfolders that are beneath it in the namespace hierarchy will appear in the dialog box. This member can be NULL; in that case, the namespace root (the desktop folder) is used.



Wie komm ich an die PIDL eines Ordners ?

Damit ihr wiss wies gemeint ist:
Diese Funktion macht genau das Gegenteil von dem was ich suche:
SHGetPathFromIDList(pidl, displayname);


----------



## Tobias K. (24. März 2005)

moin


Das gabs neulich schonmal: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials194966.html&highlight=SHBrowseForFolder

Leider auch ohne Ergebnis. Ich hatte auch lange gesucht aber ncihts gefunden.....


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Langsucher (10. März 2010)

Die Lösung habe ich hier gefunden:

http://blog.voidnish.com/?p=113


----------

